# My varian of dankung wrapping :)



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

This pic includes:
Table - 1 piece
dankung longtail eagle - 1 piece
cheap cord(white&green) - 16 meters
paracord - 4 meters
beads - 3 pieces

This work is still a little rough. But it is getting better and better from one wrap to another! I would like to hear your opinions


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks comfy.








Does it grip well? I'd like to wrap my flippers in rubber tubing(if they come cheap) >.<


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, looks smooth and comfortable.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

looks like a snake


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell you what, I saw your slingshot and the type of forks it has and had to order one for myself.
Those are _exactly_ the same as the one's I made up just prior to inventing the Universal Forks.


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

Not the most graceful-looking wrap, but as long as it's comfy~


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks comfortable!


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. If I had more things to wrap, i bet my wrappings could be better


----------

